# Free Synotis.e



## big b

this is in georgia local pick up only.i have had him since he was 1 inch he is in good condition.i just want the best for him.


----------



## wpe_15

Synotis? Do you mean Synodontis Catfish? If not what kind of fish are you refferring to? What part of Georgia?


----------



## bullseyejoey

wpe_15 said:


> Synotis? Do you mean Synodontis Catfish? If not what kind of fish are you refferring to? What part of Georgia?



Can't help but to ask the same question about the fish haha even though I'm no where near Georgia


----------



## emc7

also post atlantaaquarium.com


----------



## big b

sorry yall but you are to late,like a few months late.i found a nice person to take him home.....

he is gone.so yall can shut down this thread.


----------

